# The 10 Best Tomatoes for Containers



## Asha

Beautiful! Thanks for the article.

I've grown cherry tomatoes in containers; https://rake-and-spade.blogspot.com/2011/02/growing-cherry-tomatoes-in-containers.html. 

Encouraged to grow other varieties too!

Regards,
Asha


----------



## Larry_Hultberg

I have been experimenting with hanging tomato planter systems for a few years now. I have used the 5gal bucket previously and always thought they were too bulky, too ugly even after I painted them John Deere Green, and the amount of soil was excessive and heavy. So, I scaled down each year and have wound up this year with a 4" tube. It appears to be working fine and my thought is that as long as I feed it well and it doesn't dry out, how much soil I use is not a priority concern. I have the 2' length pretty full, I water 3 minutes every 6 hrs or so, and I feed them every week by hand. I'd like to hear from anyone else with experience on hanging planters, it works for me and I'd like to keep improving by sharing trial and error with others. Thanks. I'll post some Facebook pictures soon. Good Luck, Larry


----------



## Tee

Hi Larry - It sounds like you have a great experiment going! Thanks for sharing it. As far as the amount of soil to use, I think the more the better. Tomato plant roots grow out very wide with in ground grown tomatoes. They can branch out two to three feet in some cases. With that said, I think it's important to use good soil with plenty of nutrients and micro-nutrients. One thing that most potting soils lack is beneficial microbes and fungi, namely mycchorizal fungi. This fungi is naturally found in soil and is very beneficial for strong root growth. You can actually buy mycchorizal fungi and add it to your soil.

Keep us up to date on your planters!


----------



## June_Schulgen

Where can I purchase Stupice tomatoes; I am near Seattle WA in the Northwest


----------



## Tee

Hi June,

I have ordered Stupice tomato seeds from Cook's Garden here - https://www.veggiegardener.com/stupice-tomato-seeds


----------



## Craig1

I just moved in to an apartment last October. I was excited because it gets great sun in the summer. I had strawberries, snow peas, lettuce and spinach, sweet banana peppers and tomatoes all growing well at one point. However, I had such a small porch that I stopped the snow peas and the lettuce/spinach because I wanted to concentrate on my peppers and tomatoes.

I wish I had read the container article prior to choosing which tomatoes to grow. I'll know better next summer. I have gotten no fruit on my tomatoes at all this year.

My banana peppers grew like crazy, and all of them turned red on the vine. The taste is great, but I guess I was unaware that they turned red. I was waiting for them to turn yellowish green.

Thanks for the tips on container gardening. I can't wait for next Spring.

Craig


----------



## Belinda_Christensen

I have been experimenting for about 5 years with container grown tomatoes and peppers. One year, I grew several types of Roma tomatoes in small hanging bags that I sewed from a plastic tarp. They grew well but were hard to keep watered well. What has worked the best for me in Wisconsin is 2' X 3' black plastic tubs used for mixing plaster. The soil warms up faster in the Spring. I can maintain 4 tomato or 4 pepper plants in each of these tubs and have loads of produce! I grow Early Girl, Wisconsin 55, Roma and San Marzano tomatoes. I also grow Serrano, Cubanelle, Anaheim, Poblano and California Wonder Peppers in these tubs. The pepper plants grow close to 4' tall and the tomatoes almost 5' with just regular feedings.


----------



## Brad1

I don't have a green thumb, in fact i have bought some succulent plants and 4 out of 5 are dead now. the lady i bought them from said drop an ice cube on them once a week and they will be fine!
I am not giving up and thought i would check this out. thank you for giving me hope.
i have always wanted to grow my own tomatoes and tried a couple of different things and did not have to much success. Hopefully with your help i may see the light of day and put the past behind me and look positive to the growth of my learning process.


----------

